# Recommended blogs



## CreateSean (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi all,

I've been living outside of Canada for the past 13 years and am in the process of starting my repatriation and am looking for good blogs to read/follow that are based in Canada in general and particularly in Ottawa. I found a pretty good list of blogs about Ottawa and have subscribed to several of them, but haven't seen a list of great blogs about Canada in general.

I've also started my own blog about the repatriating process - I've got a Korean wife and two kids that I've acquired since going abroad so that makes it much more interesting than just returning myself.


----------



## CreateSean (Oct 11, 2009)

Anyhow I've tried to add a link to the list of Ottawa blogs, but apparently I can't even though I've written more than 4 posts. You can find it at my own blog by going to repatriate dot me


----------

